# Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012



## Echinopsis (14. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit 
Wir veranstalten wieder einen Themenchatabend.

Dieses mal gehts um das *Thema: "Technik im & am Teich".*
Als Experte zum Thema wird Euch Olli P. (Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Olli) mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Es können alle Fragen zum Thema "Teichtechnik" gestellt werden.
Der Themenchatabend findet am Freitag den *06.07.2012 ab 19:30 Uhr *statt, vorraussichtlich bis 22:00 Uhr.
Ich werde versuchen nachher noch ein Protokol für User, die leider an dem Termin verhindert sind zu erstellen.

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch im Chat, bis dahin eine gute Zeit 
Daniel
vom HGT-Team


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Hallo, Daniel!

Schön, dass Du Dir wieder die Mühe machst und einen Chatabend organisierst.
Leider kein Frauenthema........
Vielleicht könnten wir parallel dazu einen Ladies Chat anbieten?
Thema: Probleme mit & durch Männer  
oder " Wenn Männer oder Pflanzen zicken"  oder so ähnlich  

Ich muss mal darüber nachdenken...

Ganz liebe Grüße an Dich
die Bambus Mami


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir parallel dazu einen Ladies Chat anbieten?
> Thema: Probleme mit & durch Männer
> oder " Wenn Männer oder Pflanzen zicken"  oder so ähnlich



Ha und Du leitest das Ganze ... 

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee also wirklich nicht!!!
Das passt ja garnicht in die Tüte!


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Na warum nicht ... wäre mal was Anderes 

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Wie wär's mit dem etwas neurtaler formulierten Chatabend für Frauen:

*"Algen, Läuse und sonstige Ärgernisse"​*"größere und kleinere Probleme mit denen sich Frauen im Garten so konfrontiert sehen"​
die Chatleitung übernehme selbstverständlich ich
Anmeldung mit ID unbedingt erforderlich


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Jaaaaaa ...  und Du bist die Moderatorin  cool ...
Was ist ID? Ich kenne nur IDF ...

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Ja genau Mädels... Oder wie wäre es mit :

Das passende Makeup und Kleidung am Gartenteich...... 


duckundweg


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Also, Daniel......
Ich seh schon, meine / unsere kreativen Ideen finden keinen großen Anklang...... 
also gut, dann bleiben wir dieses Mal beim Thema Technik.....

Bis bald
Bambus Mami


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> also gut, dann bleiben wir dieses Mal beim Thema Technik....



Naja, ist ja auch ein wichtiges Thema, mit dem sich selbst Frau etwas auskennen sollte 

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Hallo, Mandy!

Bin ja mal gespannt wie viele Frauen sich tatsächlich einloggen.....
Ich geh auf jeden Fall mal rein, notfalls mach ich 'nen Parallelchat auf....

Kommst Du?

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## underfrange (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Schminktechnik Teil 1


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Hallo,

 ich bin dabei!


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*



underfrange schrieb:


> Schminktechnik Teil 1



Ich hab kein make up. frei nach dem motto. . . jeder der schöner ist als ich, der ist geschminkt. ob ich zeit finde weiß ich noch nicht  . ich entscheide spontan.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*



> jeder der schöner ist als ich, der ist geschminkt.



oder hatte ne OP!


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

. . .


----------



## Joachim (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Nun, es ist ja kein "*Teich*themenchatabend" - in sofern könnte man durchaus mal einen etwas anderen Themenchatabend ausrichten, so sich ein Experte oder eine Expertin findet der/die bereit ist den Spaß vernünftig zu leiten.

Wäre vielleicht ja wirklich mal was fürn langen Winter.


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Und schon sind wir mitten im Chat... 
Außerdem bleibt das Thema auf der Portalliste oben...

Bis Freitag 1


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Morgen Abend isses soweit!


----------



## Vera44 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Hi!

Bin dabei, obwohl besser mein Göga dabei sein sollte. Dieser hat aber leider Mittagschicht...


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Ich versuchs auch


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Leider bin an diesem Abend verhindert, hätte gerne teilgenommen.


----------



## baddie (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Technik im & am Teich" am 06.07.2012*

Hmm wo find ich denn das Protokoll ? 
Anosnten muss ich mal den Olli via PN extrem ausfragen 

Brauch da unbedingt nochmal "Nachhilfe" was IBC, __ Hel-X und evtl. Fotos davon betrifft


----------

